# Question about "The Wall" by Pink Floyd



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought the movie, and I have some questions about it.

1. Were the flowers having sex in the animation?
2. Whats really going on in another brick in the wall, with kids falling into a meat grinder?
3. How did he go from rock star to leader of the german army?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

1 yes

2 Euphemism... the education system, taking fresh meat and cranking out a bland, tasteless sameness at the expense of individuality

3 allegory.... Roger Waters has always had delusions of grandeur when it comes to fronting a band


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

wow thanks!


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

There is more to this than meets the eye. Listen to the lyrics,"we don't need no education." It's a double negative. The school kids are actually proclaiming their need for an education. Pink Floyd the thinking man's band.:rockon:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

The wall's a movie??!!evilGuitar:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just picked it up, haven't watched it yet.

i have watched "in the flesh" dozens of times!

-david


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> 3 allegory.... Roger Waters has always had delusions of grandeur when it comes to fronting a band


<snicker, snicker> This made my afternoon...and got Cartman quotes out of my brain - at least for the moment...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Wall was one of my least favourite Pink Floyd albums.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

animals


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Animals is one of my favourites.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lately I have become a huge Gilmour fan , the wall is my ill spent youth. Some of his best guitar work was on that album in my opinion. I have been a Floyd fan for over 40 years. The wall was a part of my life where I may have experimented with illicit substances that changed my perception of reality? I have worn out 2 LPs, 1 cassette and still have a vinyl copy, cassette and CD.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

1) Dark Side of the Moon
2) Animals
3) The Piper at the Gates of Dawn
4) Saucerful of Secrets (the organ sequence at the end, "Celestial Voices" is one of the most majestic chord progressions ever)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another vote for Animals...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Wish You Were Here, for me. Dark followed by _any_ tho I don’t have the patience any more for the early experimental stuff, I do own and know it. Wall came out late high school, was invited to a listen party, it was trippy as hell. At big volume with various party ingestibles.

Also saw the movie first release, it is not memorable, other than being vaguely bored.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Animals for me.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Whew. For a minute I thought Clinton Hammond was back.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Funny how all these old threads are getting resurrected via the new "Recommended Reading" algorithm. 

Lots of votes for_ Animals_, which is great, but haven't seen much love for _Wish You Were Here_ LP! (thanks @keto ) 

_Have a Cigar_ is such an incredible example of Gilmour's pure tone.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> Animals is one of my favourites.


So ... Animals over The Wall ? 
I always thought they usually try go under.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Whew. For a minute I thought Clinton Hammond was back.


Who? Another “Brick in the Wall”? (Did he get banned?)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes. He was either banned or left in a huff, but I think banned.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Even though I've been here since the early days, I didn't spend much time here until much later. I missed all the early drama.


----------

